# Access Hatch Mod For Vanity



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I added an access hatch yesterday so I can run a hose right into the bathroom from inside the vanity. I've actually gone back to using a wand to clean the black tank. I originally started with a wand, went to a flush king, moved to the quickie flush and now I'm back to the wand again.

I found the quickie flush does a good job but uses way too many gallons of water, with the wand I can blast all the walls of the tank and have it clean in a couple of minutes with a lot less water. With the new hatch I don't have to snake a hose all thru the trailer anymore.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

As a wand user myself, I think this is a great mod! Is that hatch cover the same one used for the 30 amp trailer plug and wire?

Dan


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I have been planning a mod like this, except- I was going to "T" off of the hot water line under my vanity, and put a bib connection there. That way I can drain the hot water tank, and use the hot water in the black tank with the wand to help clean.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Do you use the wand at the dump station ? When i changed out the lav faucet i bought an adapter to hook up a hose to the faucet for the wand. James


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That is a great mod!

We don't have a flush system either. We use the wand with really good results...although amazingly enough, after our last trip, I just shoved the dump station hose into the tank through the toilet and gave it a good rinse that way...I say amazingly because our tank monitor now actually shows empty for the first time in a year and a half!

Do you most always find that the dump station hose doesn't have a fitting end on it or do you usually use your own hose?









Where did you find that little access hatch thing? It appears to have the little teeth or tabs on it. Is that to keep the hose steady?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great idea! If I didn't have a QF, then I'd look into doing this for sure.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Where did you find that little access hatch thing? It appears to have the little teeth or tabs on it. Is that to keep the hose steady?





> Is that hatch cover the same one used for the 30 amp trailer plug and wire?


That's what it is, a hatch for an electrical cord. The teeth are there to keep the cord from dragging on the edge of the hole.

We've used a dump station once in 6 years, we're definitely full hookup people







. I've read one of these will work for hooking up to a dump station hose that doesn't have threads clicky

Mike


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Its funny what some people call a water theif....heres my idea of a water theif.










nice mod though....i thought of that but I did a tornado/flush king instead.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

That is a great idea. I was thinking my hose was a real pain dragging it around the trailer last weekend. I will have to add this to my list.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Did you just order that from Camping World?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Did you just order that from Camping World?


Campingworld should have them, I got mine from the same place I ordered my tub from,dyers online?

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Did you just order that from Camping World?


Campingworld should have them, I got mine from the same place I ordered my tub from,dyers online?

Mike
[/quote]

Thanks!! While I have a QF installed, sometime I just can't seem to get the "water thief" to attached to some dump stations cut off hose and being able to quickly send the hose into the trailer would be awesome.


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

YOU OUTBACKERS HAVE TO STOP ALL THIS MODING I THOUGHT I WAS DONE AND YOU COME UP WITH MORE HAVE TO DO MODS


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bcdude said:


> YOU OUTBACKERS HAVE TO STOP ALL THIS MODING I THOUGHT I WAS DONE AND YOU COME UP WITH MORE HAVE TO DO MODS


Ah.....just give to the fact you'll be doing MODS until the cows come home. Is there really such a thing as too many MODS? I think not...


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> YOU OUTBACKERS HAVE TO STOP ALL THIS MODING I THOUGHT I WAS DONE AND YOU COME UP WITH MORE HAVE TO DO MODS


Ah.....just give to the fact you'll be doing MODS until the cows come home. Is there really such a thing as too many MODS? I think not...








[/quote]

This is our 6th season camping in our 21RS and every spring I come up with at least a couple of new mods to be done.

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice looking mod. I like the access hatch you used.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Great idea Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

last year we got the thingy you attach to the hose and put in the toilet. It has the spinner thingy on it and holy cow does it do a good job! yeah, we go thru the window and I like your mod, I showed Rick, we'll see if he'll do it.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

OK, so. You modified the process by using a wand that was modded up to the Flush King. Then the seconday mod was replaced with a Quickie Flush mod which has now been replaced by a reverse mod mod that nullifies the two prior mods .....Oh my head hurts


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

California Jim said:


> OK, so. You modified the process by using a wand that was modded up to the Flush King. Then the seconday mod was replaced with a Quickie Flush mod which has now been replaced by a reverse mod mod that nullifies the two prior mods .....Oh my head hurts


In a word; yes...............I think...........

mods that nullify other mods leads to what??? More mods of course


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

You cannot have enough mods!


----------



## kenmoffat (Aug 9, 2017)

too bad those pictures are no longer visible!


----------

